# does LH drop after ovulation or is it irrelevant?



## lmp1505768

So I get three days of positive OPKs. The middle day being the darkest(by far). So my question is, 

If the second day is darkest,and then it gets LESS positive(but still positive) is it safe to assume I already ovulated since the levels are going down, or could I still be ovulating on the day of the third positive?

If that wasn't clear let me know :)
it sounds right in my head lol


----------



## danni2kids

lmp1505768 said:


> So I get three days of positive OPKs. The middle day being the darkest(by far). So my question is,
> 
> If the second day is darkest,and then it gets LESS positive(but still positive) is it safe to assume I already ovulated since the levels are going down, or could I still be ovulating on the day of the third positive?
> 
> If that wasn't clear let me know :)
> it sounds right in my head lol

I got it:thumbup: I would say you ovulated on the middle day and the opk getting lighter indicates this. Did you confirm ovulation with a temp rise,cp,cm?? because i know some women can gear up to ovulate and then not!!


----------



## lmp1505768

Okay fantastic. I coerced DF to BD the first two days,unfortunately, he will be working all day and night, so we probably wont get a chance tonight(third day of positives)

I don't temp, because my sleep patterns are crazy, actually, my sleep patterns just don't EXIST lol

But I've had plenty if cm over the past few days, and my CP is high, and open, so Im just going to assume I have. 

Beyond that my period comes pretty consistently after the OPKs. About 11-14 days after,however, im on CD36 now, so im guessing my lining will be too old to implant,if we did conceive. But a girl can dream right?


----------



## lisap2008

I get really strong LH surges so usually 3 days of positives, 1st day is a normal positive ,second day the test line looks dark purple way darker then control line. and I usually ovulate 12-24 hours after the super dark positive. I dont bother testing again after the dark positive .


----------



## lmp1505768

Hmm, well maybe ill try to steal DF away for a little while tonight. Wont be home til almost midnight though....

Is it just me, or does it seem like everything suddenly becomes less convenient when your due to ovulate? Lol

And I never tell DF when I am (makes him nervous) so it has to be some sort of coincidence.


----------



## seabean

lmp1505768 said:


> Okay fantastic. I coerced DF to BD the first two days,unfortunately, he will be working all day and night, so we probably wont get a chance tonight(third day of positives)
> 
> I don't temp, because my sleep patterns are crazy, actually, my sleep patterns just don't EXIST lol
> 
> But I've had plenty if cm over the past few days, and my CP is high, and open, so Im just going to assume I have.
> 
> Beyond that my period comes pretty consistently after the OPKs. About 11-14 days after,however, im on CD36 now, so im guessing my lining will be too old to implant,if we did conceive. But a girl can dream right?

You're lining being "too old to implant" isn't really true. 

The LP post-ovulation is when your lining does most of the thickening from the progesterone. So as long as your LP is long enough then the lining has a great chance of being just fine. 

Many women on here w/ long cycles conceive just fine, even after ovulating months and months (like CD90!) later. 

So don't lose hope just b/c of that :)


----------



## lmp1505768

seabean said:


> lmp1505768 said:
> 
> 
> Okay fantastic. I coerced DF to BD the first two days,unfortunately, he will be working all day and night, so we probably wont get a chance tonight(third day of positives)
> 
> I don't temp, because my sleep patterns are crazy, actually, my sleep patterns just don't EXIST lol
> 
> But I've had plenty if cm over the past few days, and my CP is high, and open, so Im just going to assume I have.
> 
> Beyond that my period comes pretty consistently after the OPKs. About 11-14 days after,however, im on CD36 now, so im guessing my lining will be too old to implant,if we did conceive. But a girl can dream right?
> 
> You're lining being "too old to implant" isn't really true.
> 
> The LP post-ovulation is when your lining does most of the thickening from the progesterone. So as long as your LP is long enough then the lining has a great chance of being just fine.
> 
> Many women on here w/ long cycles conceive just fine, even after ovulating months and months (like CD90!) later.
> 
> So don't lose hope just b/c of that :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) I never thought of that! I feel a lot better about it all now.


----------



## silmarien

lmp1505768 said:


> Okay fantastic. I coerced DF to BD the first two days,unfortunately, he will be working all day and night, so we probably wont get a chance tonight(third day of positives)
> 
> I don't temp, because my sleep patterns are crazy, actually, my sleep patterns just don't EXIST lol
> 
> But I've had plenty if cm over the past few days, and my CP is high, and open, so Im just going to assume I have.
> 
> Beyond that my period comes pretty consistently after the OPKs. About 11-14 days after,however, im on CD36 now, so im guessing my lining will be too old to implant,if we did conceive. But a girl can dream right?

You know I have similar crazy sleep patterns but I still temp, and it helped me pinpoint O day better than an OPK did. 

I got stabbing cramps on my left ovary, for 30 seconds, twice on O day (CD25, April 7), same day my temp jumped from the 97.0-97.5 range to the 98.6 range (also got a slight dip on O day on my chart). So it's WORTH charting even with an irregular sleep cycle, IMHO. It's worked for me despite having non-regular sleep patterns. You'll at least know it's a ballpark estimate, eh?

I attached my chart to show you that even with irregular sleep patterns, it still looks plenty like everyone else's charts. There were days I accidentally forgot within 5 min of waking then got back into bed, waited 10 minutes, and took my temp and recorded it. And the times I woke up varied from 2pm, 3:30pm, 5pm, 7am, 4am, 12:30pm, and so forth. 

So it isn't invalidated simply because you can't be SUPER DUPER STRICT, get up the SAME time every single day, and take it before MOVING AT ALL. That's the general directive, but it's not needed for the temps to work on your chart. And of course, it's BETTER to follow those directives, but if you can't it isn't the end of the BBT charting world. In my experience, at least.

ETA: I started temping about 2 weeks after my period came, (the temps below the line), and am currently in TWW, with one positive preg test and the rest negative, and I had what seemed like Implanation bleeding about 2 days ago. So I'm just crossing my fingers that once my temps drop, AF will stay away! :witch: and I'll get a :bfp: That's probably wishful thinking, though. It's my first cycle TTCing, and I've had a rough time.
 



Attached Files:







BBT Chart EDV 2011-04-19.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 9


----------

